# DNA Testing?



## iluvmypup (Jan 31, 2013)

hello. so I got my pup, Cents, in Bakersfield ca. and all I really know of her parents is that her daddy is supposedly full blue nose and the mother is half blue and half unknown. It doesn't really matter to me exactly if she is full of which ever breed but I would like to know for learning purposes. so I take my pup to banfield vets @ petsmart in fresno (my town) and its almost $100 for the dna testing. so my question is... as fellow pit owners do you think its worth the dinero to find out or is there another way? I am including a most recent pic of my pup (23 weeks) so all of you experienced and knowledgeable readers/bloggers might chime in on what you think she is. I have been looking on a website (All Purebred & Hybrid Dogs in ABC Order, All Dogs) that has every sort of breed of dogs with pix and the one I found that most resembles her in her face and body is the American Staffordshire Terrier. but this is just one set of untrained eyes. just curious if anyone feels as if its worth dna testing or not?


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Sigh, here goes:

There is no such breed, type, or strain of dog - pit bull or otherwise - known as ” blue nose”. It is a term which describes the color of the dogs nose. Period. It is therefore impossible for a dog to be ”half blue nose.”

With that out of the way, DNA tests for attempting to determine breed are a waste of money. These are mostly useful in determining parentage of a dog when you're trying to prove that the listed dam and sire on a pedigree are the actual dam and sire. 

Save your money and accept that you have no way of knowing with any certainty what breed of dog you have without a pedigree.


----------



## iluvmypup (Jan 31, 2013)

save my money.. sounds better then doing it to find out I have to have the parents for actual breed identity. so if a dog has a "blue nose" what breed would it be? or is that just slang?


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Most likely American Bully or American Staffordshire or any mix thereof. 

The term ”blue nose” is one perpetuated by back yard breeders trying to make something seem rare or special. Because there is a strain of APBT called ”old family red nose” some people began thinking that the descriptive nose color of red or blue actually meant something it didn't and of course some unethical ” breeders” weren't going to correct that mistake, but capitalize on it instead. Of course, eventually it became so common that people didn't realize it was essentially a made up term.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

iluvmypup said:


> save my money.. sounds better then doing it to find out I have to have the parents for actual breed identity. so if a dog has a "blue nose" what breed would it be? or is that just slang?


Could be any breed or mix. Blue is not a kind, type, or breed of "pit bull" it's a color, nothing more. As for your original question. Yes save your money. Those DNA tests are crap.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

The last few years the blood wisdom panel has made significant strides. But this is only admits eyed by vets and costs a LOT more than the pet store saliva ones. They are a waste is money. With that being said NO DNA test has the markers for the American pit bull terrier. The blood and saliva only test for bull dog and American staffordshire terrier markers.

This is why they don't work:





[/color]


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

Also the majority of the store bought "DNA" tests will not work for "pit bulls". This is straight from Wisdom Panel's site...



> Does Wisdom Panel® Insights™ test for "Pit-bull?"
> The term "Pit-bull" does not refer to a single or recognized breed of dog, but rather to a genetically diverse group of breeds. Pit-bull type dogs have historically been bred by combining guarding type breeds with terriers for certain desired characteristics - and as such they may retain many genetic similarities to the likely progenitor breeds and other closely related breeds.
> 
> Due to the genetic diversity of this group, we cannot build a DNA profile for the Pit-bull. If a Pit-bull type dog was tested, we might anticipate that Wisdom Panel Insights test detect and report moderate to Minor amounts of one or more distantly related breeds to those used to breed the dog, it is possible that one or more of the following breeds might be detected at moderate to Minor amounts: the American Staffordshire terrier, Boston terrier, Bull terrier, Staffordshire Bull terrier, Mastiff, Bullmastiff Boxer, Bulldog and various small terriers like the Parson Russell. These breeds would be detected because some markers in these breeds have genetic identity at a minority of the markers Wisdom Panel Insights test uses to the breeds in our database.
> ...


I still have no idea where they got their info... mix of guarding breeds? Yeah that's who I want processing the DNA of my dog, people that don't even know the history behind breeds. Save your money and accept the dog as a Dog of Mixed or Unknown Heritage.

The process of visual breed ID is virtually impossible with mixed dogs. Yeah you can look at a dog and make an educated guess on what MAY be in the dog, and some breed traits are easier seen than others. But you will still not know for sure unless you have a pedigree OR have seen the parent's pedigree.


----------



## BullHeaded (Dec 6, 2012)

Just accept it. Its not a bad thing. Most people on here, I would say, have a mix. Hell, both my dogs are mutts. Got a chicken legged one from the shelter. Maybe a Boston Terrier mix. Who knows. And later I got ol fat head Jaxx to keep her company. Those two are inseparable. Jaxx is a bully of some type. I just call him a mutt or bully mix, to keep the heat off his back. But I can say, your pup sure is a looker!


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

why is there always a bunch of post bashing discriptive words for dogs? i say my dogs are ned noses bcuz their noses are in deed red. i use it as a discriptive term. its sort of like everyone telling u what ur feeding in your yard. im sure not everyone who posts a "blue nose razors edge" needs to be told that they own a bully and blue nose is just a nose color...... this person did but not everyone does.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Because the color of a nose only describes the color of a nose. It has nothing to do with a breed or type and indeed needs addressing. It's like me saying my dog is a brown ass or a pink ass. They come both ways and it has nothing to do with anything


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

redog said:


> Because the color of a nose only describes the color of a nose. It has nothing to do with a breed or type and indeed needs addressing.


:goodpost:

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

iluvmypup said:


> save my money.. sounds better then doing it to find out I have to have the parents for actual breed identity. so if a dog has a "blue nose" what breed would it be? or is that just slang?


This should pretty much legitimize the answers recieved


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Just Tap Pits said:


> why is there always a bunch of post bashing discriptive words for dogs? i say my dogs are ned noses bcuz their noses are in deed red. i use it as a discriptive term. its sort of like everyone telling u what ur feeding in your yard. im sure not everyone who posts a "blue nose razors edge" needs to be told that they own a bully and blue nose is just a nose color...... this person did but not everyone does.


Why do people feel the need to refer to their dogs by their physical descriptions?

It's like calling someone "my brunette friend" when their physical characteristics have no bearing on the actual topic.

Why refer to a dog as blue nose, or red nose? My dog has a red nose, but I don't feel the need to call him my red nose dog. He's just my dog, or my dog Loki.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Just Tap Pits said:


> why is there always a bunch of post bashing discriptive words for dogs? i say my dogs are ned noses bcuz their noses are in deed red. i use it as a discriptive term. its sort of like everyone telling u what ur feeding in your yard. im sure not everyone who posts a "blue nose razors edge" needs to be told that they own a bully and blue nose is just a nose color...... this person did but not everyone does.


Nose color is not a breed or anything other than color. We are here to educate. That is what a forum is for. We don't sit back and let people be guided in the wrong direction. People join this forum to learn so the members teach. It is up to the person receiving the education on how to take it and what to do with it. Many of them stay here and end up over time being the ones who educate the newer members.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

American_Pit13 said:


> We are here to educate. That is what a forum is for. We don't sit back and let people be guided in the wrong direction.


this is a direct contridiction to what happens. what about when i posted that apbt that the owner also abkc registered? i backed with pedigree and pic and was told i was giving out bad info bcuz it didnt fit into someones ideology. theres a steady feed of bad info passed here. i like the forum and i like quite a few memeber(yourself included) but with all the good info and posts ment to help theres bad too. like i said i use the word red nose as a descriptive term and know that its only a nose color unless in refernce to ofrn dogs....


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

redog said:


> Because the color of a nose only describes the color of a nose. It has nothing to do with a breed or type and indeed needs addressing. It's like me saying my dog is a brown ass or a pink ass. They come both ways and it has nothing to do with anything


Bahahaha I almost had a stroke that was a good one!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Just Tap Pits said:


> this is a direct contridiction to what happens. what about when i posted that apbt that the owner also abkc registered? i backed with pedigree and pic and was told i was giving out bad info bcuz it didnt fit into someones ideology.


When you have a forum with this many members they are not all going to feel the same. Somethings are fact (like rednose is not a breed) other things are opinion ( like what is and is not an APBT). The reader can do what they want with each persons post and take the information in whatever way they choose.

I have been told I was wrong and have given out bad info on things people don't agree with me on. That doesn't change what I think. However like I said these are subjects that are opinion not things that are fact based such as this topic here. As to what is and is not an APBT you talk to 10 people and you will get 10 different answers. Somethings are discussed and my views change when I receive more education.

Just because someone told you that it was bad info doesn't mean it was (doesn't mean it wasn't either). When someone tells you your dog isn't an APBT does it change your dog in anyway? Nope. They gave you there piece of thought and you can do what you want with it.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Just Tap Pits said:


> this is a direct contridiction to what happens. what about when i posted that apbt that the owner also abkc registered? i backed with pedigree and pic and was told i was giving out bad info bcuz it didnt fit into someones ideology. theres a steady feed of bad info passed here. i like the forum and i like quite a few memeber(yourself included) but with all the good info and posts ment to help theres bad too. like i said i use the word red nose as a descriptive term and know that its only a nose color unless in refernce to ofrn dogs....


Well it's the bloodlines that determine what breed of dog you own not just where it's registered. Many UKC APBT are really American Bully's. Registered doesn't mean breed is a guarantee, only if you are aware of the bloodlines listed on the pedigree (as long as you know the papers aren't hung)

What's the point of saying color of you know is just a nose color? That's why people said something. I had someone tell me today how pretty my red nose is. My dog has a black nose. It's not a descriptive term when so many think its a breed. The guy from above then told me he has a 3 year old red nose/blue nose x brindle pit bull. When I answered my boys nose is black he lagged and told me block nose isn't a type of pit bull. THAT is why people say something. Ignorance like that needs to be corrected.

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

JTP, you just have to weed through it and take what works for you.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

ames said:


> Well it's the bloodlines that determine what breed of dog you own not just where it's registered. Many UKC APBT are really American Bully's. Registered doesn't mean breed is a guarantee, only if you are award of the bloodlines. What's the point of saying color of you know is just a nose color? That's why people said something. I had someone tell me today how pretty my red nose is. My dog has a black nose. It's not a descriptive term when so many think its a breed. The guy from above then told me he has a 3 year old red nose/blue nose x brindle pit bull. When I answered my boys nose is black he lagged and told me block nose isn't a type of pit bull.* THAT is why people say something. Ignorance like that needs to be corrected. *


:goodpost:


----------



## iluvmypup (Jan 31, 2013)

I love the conversations and postings on this site I recommend this site to any one who has internet access with a pit ;-) but I was really gun ho on this dna testing thinking it would tell me, because I get asked so much is she a bully? is a "blue"? is she a "gotti". I will continue to say I don't know she's mine and not for sale!  but thanks everyone. love this site!


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

WHATEVER your looking for, just google it and educate yourself. on this site you will get opinions, and thats just what they arte opinions. so from each one you could actually learn a little of this and from another a little of that.
most of the time theres' nothing wrong, you'll see everyone has the breeds best interest at mind.


----------

